# Forum > MMO > Guild Wars 2 >  Is GW2 botting dead?

## warble00

When I look at the places that used to have some GW2 botting activity they all seem dead or very quiet.

----------


## mmogolds001

Automated botting is not easy in gw2. it's easy to detect, and frequent patches make it hard for bots to keep up. You can bot and make lot of gold, but it's not easy like it was. You have to play game and know what is current best gold. Good example is the crown pavilion event. It only comes once per year, but is very profitable to bot and low risk. That's why botting is not that popular in gw2 because it requires some effort and changes constantly.

----------


## Tokah

spvp botting in unranked matches is doable but it is risky. If you design a good script for a tanky character with knockback skills, you can bot pvp and have your toon just run to home/far point each map (depending on if red or blue team).

----------

